# Brokers



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a guy sell some hay for me last spring.Did ok for me than.But now calls and says a guy will take 200 ton if I cut the price $5 a ton.I agree to it.Well I deliver 30 ton and he doesn't need anymore for "awhile"

Also made the mistake of giving him a price picked up 2 months ago and he still expects it for that price and hasn't gotten any.

My Rant for today.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah I have had that problem also. I tell them this is the deal now and that price was then, also when I see 200 ton its all at one shot , if that's what you need to do. I set the rules of a deal and expect them to meet it. Then the next deal a new set of rules if you need to change them. I know it sound rigid but if you don't they will start changing pricing, freight, quanity, quality, delivery, picked up, dates (like Sunday). I had enough of that, a deal is a deal this time only.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

How do you get in touch with brokers? I have a lot of hay for sale and have given some thought to having some brokered. What is their fee?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

STRAWBOSS said:


> How do you get in touch with brokers? I have a lot of hay for sale and have given some thought to having some brokered. What is their fee?


HERE they have adds in some of larger farm papers.

Typicaly they buy it at a set price from you and have their trucks pick it up.They resell it at other end at higher price.They do it this way to protect their customer base and have customer buying directly from you.

I do have a guy that sold some for me for a small fee.Well actualy he was looking for hay for some one and lined it all up.

BEWARE of brokers SOME may leave you hanging with bad check,some of your hay,or just excpect you to hold it and never get it when you pass up other sales.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> BEWARE of brokers SOME may leave you hanging with bad check,some of your hay,or just excpect you to hold it and never get it when you pass up other sales.


I only have two in the area I'll deal with, most of the time there simply buying it at the auctions, write the check for it themselves then turn around and re-bill the receiver. If it's a bad check I'm still covered as the auction pays me out of their account and is responsible for recovering any NSF's.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Never hold hay for someone you dont know. Always tell them a timeframe for the deal to last. I have learned over time that the price you give them will be used to get a better deal from someone else. You will almost always be better off selling your hay yourself. One problem I have found is people with only a few acres or limited space will always cut your throat.If you have extra hay the auctions are your best bet except for one near Walkerton,IN. They were making hay for themselves to sell. It was amazing that cheap hay was usually there the following week unless you no-saled.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

We don't have hay auctions in ga(at least i've never heard of one). So we just rely on word of mouth or the market bulletin to move hay. There is a lot of hay that has been made this year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

> It was amazing that cheap hay was usually there the following week unless you no-saled


.

A Hay auction here will buy up hay if it's cheap in summer and than when winter comes they will sell it when price goes up.It tends to keep the prices from spiking in winter.

It's a good thing for them.Charge commision coming in.Get the markup going out.And charge for delivery.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> If you have extra hay the auctions are your best bet except for one near Walkerton,IN. They were making hay for themselves to sell.


Yeah, lets not even go there, I won't and haven't in a looong time.


----------

